
Show HN: Debbit – Automate spending requirements for high-yield bank accounts - jakehilborn
https://github.com/jakehilborn/debbit
======
jakehilborn
Extremely low interest rates have cut high-yield savings account interest
rates from over 2% to ~1%. Most folks would be better off with a high-yield
checking account, which pay between 3% and 5%. However, high-yield checking
accounts typically come with a catch; you must make `n` debit card
transactions per month. Depending on the bank, `n` can be between 10 and 60.

I created Debbit to automate meeting these spending requirements. Debbit will
programmatically buy 50 cent Amazon gift cards and/or pay your cable bill in
small increments throughout the month. It's built to be a set it and forget it
solution. Run it once and it will execute in the background using headless
Firefox month to month. Behind the scenes Debbit is a hand rolled scheduler +
Selenium automation.

